# Pet reptile for work, what to pick?



## djdobro (Jul 20, 2011)

First of all, I have been working with reptiles for the past 6 year so I will not do anything stupid. 
I am a web developer and I will be with my other 2 colleagues at a quiet, top floor office. I offered to have an office animal and they agreed. 
The viv will have all automation needed, thermostats, lights, timers and what not. I even have my own internet reptile surveillance system, that I have developed my self, so I will pretty much know the temps and humidity of the viv anywhere I go. 
Now what animal should I pick? A snake is a good bet, because it doesn't require feeding every day. Also some gecko species might work, but they need food more often. I don't want anything huge, because it will require big space + poops smell... coming from my boa constrictor... not good for an office 

A display, diurnal animal would be better I think.

I`m open for interesting ideas 
I will not rush things.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

how big an enclosure can you provide ?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

djdobro said:


> First of all, I have been working with reptiles for the past 6 year so I will not do anything stupid.
> I am a web developer and I will be with my other 2 colleagues at a quiet, top floor office. I offered to have an office animal and they agreed.
> The viv will have all automation needed, thermostats, lights, timers and what not. I even have my own internet reptile surveillance system, that I have developed my self, so I will pretty much know the temps and humidity of the viv anywhere I go.
> Now what animal should I pick? A snake is a good bet, because it doesn't require feeding every day. Also some gecko species might work, but they need food more often. I don't want anything huge, because it will require big space + poops smell... coming from my boa constrictor... not good for an office
> ...



My choice given all the info - would be a stunning looking adult or young adult Corn snake such as an Amel Stripe or even a Snow / Blizzard / Avalanche . ..

The choice is massive though I guess .
My best display snakes ( daytime ) include Corns / Cali Kings / MKB / Bamboo Rat snake / Rhino Nosed Rat snake ( there's one available in classifieds as we speak ) .


----------



## djdobro (Jul 20, 2011)

Enclosure ... tricky part. Something along the lines of 100x60x50 cm or similar. This could fit both a good sized corn or similar slender snake, even some smaller thick bodied snakes.
MKB-s are kind of hard to find here, but not impossible. 
Bamboo Rat snake looks awesome.
Rhino Nosed Rat snake are kind of hard to feed when small, as I have read.

How are carpet pythons for display snakes? I know they are not GTP`s but pretty good patterns out there.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know if bamboo rats are active daytime - but they are stunning looking, and also don't need a great deal of supplementary heating, which might make them a good choice if the office isn't used eg weekends, so if you have a power out the animal won't come to harm


----------



## djdobro (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok so boss said he likes the Cal King.
And asked for a lizard of some sort, he is more comfortable around them, not that he has touched a snake before... Cant show him my boa, because its in another city atm.
Leopard Geckos are the most basic and easy, but pet rocks most of the time.
I have Crested geckos at home, but they are nocturnal. 

Any lizards in mind?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Iulia said:


> I don't know if bamboo rats are active daytime - but they are stunning looking, and also don't need a great deal of supplementary heating, which might make them a good choice if the office isn't used eg weekends, so if you have a power out the animal won't come to harm




Yeah that's a good point as they're actually very shy / secretive so probably a rubbish display suggestion. :


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

djdobro said:


> Ok so boss said he likes the Cal King.
> And asked for a lizard of some sort, he is more comfortable around them, not that he has touched a snake before... Cant show him my boa, because its in another city atm.
> Leopard Geckos are the most basic and easy, but pet rocks most of the time.
> I have Crested geckos at home, but they are nocturnal.
> ...




So maybe TWO display vivs ? 

Black and white banded Cali Kings are beaut as are the Albino Striped ones. . . Theft are food orientated though and not always as easy to handle as Corns ...


----------



## djdobro (Jul 20, 2011)

What about _*Phelsuma grandis - Madagascar Day gecko? 
*_Thats a nice display animal, and I can make a pretty nice paludarium too.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Zincubus said:


> So maybe TWO display vivs ?
> 
> Black and white banded Cali Kings are beaut as are the Albino Striped ones. . . Theft are food orientated though and not always as easy to handle as Corns ...



Bladdy autocorrect . Should have read " they are food orientated" 

(Kings )


----------



## djdobro (Jul 20, 2011)

A friend offers a Panther Chameleon. They are nice display animals and not that hard to care for. They require a bit of a large viv but still... 
Waiting for other suggestions.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Thinking out of the box . An Axolotl ?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Zincubus said:


> Thinking out of the box . An Axolotl ?





http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net...xolotl7.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20130522192340


----------



## djdobro (Jul 20, 2011)

Well they are cute but its an aquarium. Never liked those. And also they need cool water, which complicates the setup.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

orange spotted agama - diurnal small and active


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Collared lizard - docile but intelligent, diurnal, small, and ridiculously active.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

GTP or ETB. Like a living breathing painting.


----------



## djdobro (Jul 20, 2011)

GTP - 250 Euro starting price.
ETB - 900 Euro .... 
Yeah I don't think anyone will give me that budget 

I think we settled on 2 things.
First a kingsnake, pretty much what ever I pick, they liked normal cal kings, black white stripes yada yada. 
And then if they feel comfortable, I may build a Paludarium, with misting system and some Giant Day Geckos and what not.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

djdobro said:


> Enclosure ... tricky part. Something along the lines of 100x60x50 cm or similar. This could fit both a good sized corn or similar slender snake, even some smaller thick bodied snakes.
> MKB-s are kind of hard to find here, but not impossible.
> Bamboo Rat snake looks awesome.
> Rhino Nosed Rat snake are kind of hard to feed when small, as I have read.
> ...


Rhino rats are easy. You just need to know a few tricks (big water bowl, offer defrost fish under water, feed every time, then on to rodents).

What about a colony of mourning geckos? Lots of social interaction, perfect for a natural planted set up.

Gargoyles are another option.


----------

